# Dog walking



## Shauna09 (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi,I'm looking to walk dogs in burnley area I'm 14 and I love dogs I used to help my mum walk our German Shepherd I'm not sure if this is illegaly allowed at my age allowed (to walk dogs) so could someone comment if I'm allowed thanks


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

If you just want to do it as a favour for friends for a bit of pocket money, probably ok.

If you want to make a little job of it then unfortunately you are too young.

Like everything else these days, you need to be properly insured and follow many rules and regulations. Even to draw up a contract with a client involves storing their names addresses and phone numbers as well as info about them and their dog. That makes you a data controller, required to register with the ICO. 

And all this is very necessary because, if a dog you are walking slips its lead, gets attacked or becomes very ill, the owner is going to be upset and quite possibly angry too - and this is where your inaurance would come in with legal advice and compensation. Dog walking is a business like any other.


----------



## Shauna09 (Jan 5, 2019)

Okay thanks


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

tabelmabel said:


> client involves storing their names addresses and phone numbers as well as info about them and their dog


Only if it's held on computer. You can keep records on paper without registering.


----------

